# Property Management in Pattaya



## kangurzoz

*Hi.
Currently I'm living abroad in Australia and I'm looking for a reliable Property Management Company in Pattaya which can assist me with my condo rental issues . Is there any around that you can really trust???*


----------



## Ted88888

It's not quite clear what your "condo rental issues" are - so it is difficult to help you.

Are you looking for a place to rent long term - or do you own a condo that you need to be managed?


----------



## kangurzoz

*HI Ted,
I'm grateful for your prompt replay and willingness to help. I own a condo in Pattaya and I'm looking for a company which can help me to find the tenants and manage the property in my absence since I'm living currently abroad in Australia)*


----------



## Ted88888

Most condo buildings here have in-house management. Does yours not have such management?

If it does - it tends to be best to work with the in-house people as they can make things difficult for your tenant, should any problems arise. And - why should they help if they are not getting the management fee? 

If it doesn't - try a local real estate management company. 

I don't know Pattaya, but here on Phuket there are several agencies that would manage it for you - though typically they manage villas, as the in-house outfits tend to manage condos.


----------



## kangurzoz

Ted88888 said:


> Most condo buildings here have in-house management. Does yours not have such management?
> 
> If it does - it tends to be best to work with the in-house people as they can make things difficult for your tenant, should any problems arise. And - why should they help if they are not getting the management fee?
> 
> If it doesn't - try a local real estate management company.
> 
> I don't know Pattaya, but here on Phuket there are several agencies that would manage it for you - though typically they manage villas, as the in-house outfits tend to manage condos.


*Hi TED. 

Thanks for your info. Unfortunately I don't have contact with the in-house management from the simple reasons of language barrier so I will follow on yours advice and look for professional help. So far I did select a few companies from the net and I established contact with one of them in Pattaya( Thailand Property Group )I hope that they will be able to assist me with all the tasks associated with finding the tenants and paying the ongoing bills on time. 
CHEERS*


----------



## Ted88888

It you go for outside management, DO be aware that in-house management can make things difficult for your tenants - and you - if they wish to do so.

It really may be well worth your time to find someone with the language skills to arrange what you need - rather than going "outside" - just my opinion.

I only bring this up as about 14-15 years ago I came to Phuket to buy an apartment/condo from a guy who had arranged management for his apartment himself and never gave the % usually given to the in-house people. However, the in-house people still had to deal with late-night emergencies, lost keys, yada yada - and they were NOT happy about it. 

It was so bad and they hated the guy SO much that when I came to buy the apartment, they gave me a load of cr*ap too - so much so that I didn't buy the apartment. In retrospect - I wish I had, but I am not sure that I could have ever gotten on the right side of the manager/management. Yeah, yeah, the manager should have been happy to get rid of the guy, yada yada . . . but it didn't go down that way.

So . . . what I am saying is that there may well be a long-term issue here as well. The apartment that I own here - I give the in-house people their % whether I found the tenant or they did. They still have to deal with a drunk at 3 AM sometimes - or other problems that must be handled on the scene that outside managers can't really take care of - due to distance or time.

Up to you of course, but I just wanted to give you that cautionary tale. It may be that an outside company will do wonders for you and you'll never have a problem. But one guy lost the sale of an apartment that he flew all the way here to sell me . . .


----------



## synthia

They do lockout service without a fee? Wow, I lived in my condo in DC, and the maintenance guy charged a fee to let you in your apartment, double after about 10 pm, as I recall.


----------



## britishbull

Good luck... basically in Pattaya if they can make a quick buck they will. have a look at the pattaya mail site there are loads of agents there but I would guess that at least half of them would try to sell the property illegally whilst telling you it is rented out. If it was mine and I could not stay there I would basically barricade the place with steel doors etc and keep it for when I returned. You really don't want anyone in that apartment unless you can check on it regularly!


----------



## kangurzoz

*Hi Ted.

Thanks for the advice. I will try hard not to upset the in-house management people.Living abroad is not giving me to many options but to find a big and respectable company which specializes in this sort of arrangements. Well the risk will be always there and there's the reasons why I'm asking around on this forum to find someone that can recommend a company I can trust. 

CHEERS*


----------



## kangurzoz

Hi Britishbull.

Scary stuff!!! Its really possible for a respectable big company agent to defraud a client the way you're describing??? I wonder how the Land Office can transfer the property without the CHANOTE and without the registered owner signature on it. Well can you give me any examples of this or similar event really ever happening in real life???

CHEERS


----------



## Ted88888

IF an outside agent can get you a good fee - I would still consider giving the in-house people a portion of the net rents.

It's not ALL BAD - as some might tell you - but the in-house people do, inevitably, have to deal with your tenant and his/her problems. 

I use, for example, MoveandStay.com as one of the sources for renting my apartment - but even though I have to pay them 10-15% for finding someone - I still give my apartment managers their percentage as well. It means less for me, but it also means the in-house managers may be willing to intervene, just as an example, should they see the tenant loading my furniture and appliances into a moving truck . . . something your off-site manager would never notice.


----------



## britishbull

There is corruption in the land office in Pattaya (and Bangkok in the past not sure about now). The land office can supply copies of the passport and chanote which can then be faked (or the owner might indeed have to supply them if he wants to rent out) and then all it takes is a lookalike farang and fake signature. Making three or four million baht gets the minds ticking over in places like Pattaya where corruption is endemic and anyone who complains is likely to be thrown off their hotel balcony (by the police most likely). Also instances of developers and agents selling the same property to several different buyers. Bascially if you are going to retire there and live in the property all the time it is most likely an okay investment but not the kinda country to buy and rent out whilst living elsewhere. BTW, strictly speaking you are supposed to have a work permit if you rent out your condo even though you are not in the country but this is mostly ignored!


----------



## kangurzoz

*Hi Ted.

Many thanks for yours involvement and the time you spend to help me to understand the situation better.I will follow on yours advice and I hope everything will turn to be just fine??

I did read the "extra" info that you send for me and I think yours point of view in this aspect is true&correct.

CHEERS*


----------



## kangurzoz

*Hi Britishbull,

Many thanks for yours input. I'm sure that there've been some bad cases of fraud and some people were hurt in the process.When the money is involved there will be always someone trying to get some dough for themselves the easy way... 
CHEERS*


----------



## kikitbaby

*Looking 4 a long term rent apart/condo in Pattaya*

Hi I am looking to rent an apartment/condo in Pattaya
dose anybody know of any?
Eli




kangurzoz said:


> *Hi Ted.
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I will try hard not to upset the in-house management people.Living abroad is not giving me to many options but to find a big and respectable company which specializes in this sort of arrangements. Well the risk will be always there and there's the reasons why I'm asking around on this forum to find someone that can recommend a company I can trust.
> 
> CHEERS*


----------



## jeroen004

Personally I think the best way is to walk around the location where you would like to live and step into some condo's and ask around.


----------



## kikitbaby

*Thank you*

Thank you and a happy new year and all the best to all
Eli







jeroen004 said:


> Personally I think the best way is to walk around the location where you would like to live and step into some condo's and ask around.


----------

